# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005



## Fxndlxng (4. Februar 2005)

Moin,
um die erhitzten Gemüter im Mefo-Forum mal wieder etwas abzukühlen habe ich mal einen neuen Thread aufgemacht.
Ich hatte Urlaub und bin deshalb in den letzten 2 Wochen 5 mal zum fischen gewsen. Um es kurz zu fassen: Viel ging nicht. Ich war drei mal bei Oldenburg, einmal Fehmarn und einmal Flensburg. In Flensburg hatte ich eine 40er die weiterschwimmen durfte. Auf Fehmarn nix und bei Oldenburg zweimal Schneider. Heute war ich dann nochmal für ein paar Stunden los und konnte wenigstens noch eine 53er verhaften. Ein Fischer den ich heute morgen am Strand traf, säuberte gerade sein Netz und neben ihm stand seine Fischkiste. Ich konnte einfach nicht anders und habe mal einen Blick reingeworfen. Das hätte ich besser bleibenlassen sollen, denn ich fürchte, jetzt werde ich morgen wieder losfahren. 4 Mefos hatte er und eine davon war ein echter Traumfisch.Silberblank, dick und rund und gute, ich meine sehr, sehr gute 80cm lang.  
:l 
Ich wünsche allen ein "ruhiges Wochenende" und viel Petri!

Edit: uuuups, noch so jung und schon hinter der Zeit   
Würde bitte jemand die '04 in eine ähhmm ihr wisst schon... umändern :m


----------



## Dorschi (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2004*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den tollen Fischen!!


----------



## Medo (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2004*

so macht es dann doch spass...

petri aus reinbek!


----------



## seatrout61 (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2004*

Datum 05.02.05//SBA bis HS
-Angelmethode - Watfischen
-Köder - 20 gr. Boss in blausilber und 22gr. Stripper in weiss
-Windrichtung - SSO 3
-Wassertrübung -klar
-Wasserstand - -15 bis 15 cm
-Himmel - bedeckt bei 5 Grad Lufttemperatur, ab Mittag sonnig
-Uhrzeit - 09.45 - 13.45
-Beißzeit - Nix
Unglaublich, obwohl in den vergangenen Tagen um die Mittagszeit mehrere MF bis 50 cm gefangen wurden warte ich immer noch auf meine erste MF in diesem Jahr!


----------



## wobbler michi (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2004*

Datum 05.02.05,fehmarn
-Angelmethode - Watfischen
-Köder - möre-silda kupfer
-Windrichtung - s-sw 3-4,auflandig
-Wassertrübung -leicht
-Wasserstand - normal
-Himmel - bedeckt bei 3 grad Lufttemperatur, ab Mittag sonnig
-Uhrzeit - 11-1430
-Beißzeit:1330
-fang : mf 65 cm
-beim ersten mal ab und gleich beim nächsten wurf wieder dran,(schwein gehabt)


----------



## MxkxFxsh (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2004*

...Februar *2004 *  ???
Man das sind ja alte Hüte !  :q


----------



## Pete (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

jörg...ich habs mal oben in der threadline geändert


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

@ wobbler michi

 #6  Glückwunsch zu diesem tollen Fisch  #6 
Manchmal muß man halt auch "Schwein" haben. Aber das macht ja unser Hobby erst so interessant. Man weis nie, was im nächsten Moment passiert oder passieren kann.


----------



## AndreasB (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

Datum 05.02.2005/Schönhagen
-Angelmethode: Watfischen
-Köder: Snaps, Spöket, Hansen Flash
-Wind: S-SO 2-3
-Wassertrübung: teilweise trüb
-Himmel: morgens bedeckt, ab Mittag Sonne bei ca. 5 Grad Lufttemperatur
-Uhrzeit: 09.30-15:30
-Beißzeit: nix

Mit ca. 6 anderen Anglern geklönt, wobei niemand Fischkontakt hatte.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## HD4ever (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*



			
				Findling schrieb:
			
		

> Silberblank, dick und rund und gute, ich meine sehr, sehr gute 80cm lang.




..... träum ......   |uhoh:     :q


----------



## Fxndlxng (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

Datum 05.02.05
-Angelmethode - schleppen
-Köder - Breakpoint
-Windrichtung - S-SO 3-4
-Himmel - bedeckt bei 3 grad Lufttemperatur, ab Mittag sonnig
-Uhrzeit - 8:00-17:00
-Beißzeit: 9:00 & 11:30
-fang : mefo 47er & 48er + einige Dorsche


----------



## Reppi (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

Datum 06.02.05
-Angelmethode - BB
-Köder - alles was die Kiste hergab
-Windrichtung - S-SO 4-5
Wasser: absolut glasklar
-Himmel - bedeckt, später sonnig
Angelzeit: 11:00- 15:00
-Beißzeit: -
-fang : ein Hammerbiss ( 3 Attacken) um sich dann nach 5 sec. zu verabschieden


----------



## dirk.steffen (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

Datum 04.02.2005
-Angelmethode - Watfischen
-Köder - Silda blau/silber 18g von HAKUMA und Thor rot/schwarz 18 g von Falkfish
-Windrichtung - SW 2-3
-Wasser - glasklar
-Himmel - bedeckt, ca. 6°C
-Angelzeit 14:30 - 17:30
-Beißzeit - 16:00 und 17:15
-Fang- MeFo 50 cm/1,2 kg und die zweite als Krönung 74 cm/5,1 kg  #v


----------



## Blauortsand (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*



> Silda


  .... meinst Du nicht den Sild???

Klasse Fisch eine 74er meinen Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## Awel (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

Datum 05.02.05,fehmarn
-Angelmethode - Watfischen
-Köder - Eitz Fly kupfer/schwarz
-Windrichtung - s-sw 3-4
-Wassertrübung -leicht
-Wasserstand - normal
-Himmel - morgens nebelig, bedeckt 3 grad Lufttemperatur, ab Mittag sonnig
-Uhrzeit - 12 -16.20
-Beißzeit:16.20
-fang : mf 61 cm 5Pfund
-meine 1. Meerforelle!!!!!


----------



## Skorpion (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

@ Awel

Glückwunsch zu deiner ersten Mefo #6 Ein sehr schöner Fisch :g


----------



## theactor (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

Hi,


WOW! Und dann gleich so ein KLOPPER! Petri Awel!!#6 

|wavey:


----------



## jole (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

@ Awel


erzähl doch noch nen bisschen von dem drill mach doch nen kleine gesichte draus |bla: 

aber wirklich nen schöner fisch 

jole


----------



## dacor (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

man da geht ja einiges bei euch...
herzlichen glückwunsch zu den fischen. ich glaub ich geh auch mal wieder an den strand, wo ich doch im januar nicht vom erfolg verwöhnt wurde ^^


----------



## Awel (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

An einem Bericht arbeite ich gerade, wird aber wohl erst am Donnerstag fertig.

Mefo-Jäger Awel


----------



## Beifänger (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

Datum: 06.02.2005
Wo: Apenrader Bucht
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Kinetic Salty 18g in blue/silver
Wassertiefe: 2-3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: 3-4 aus östlicher Richtung
Himmel: wolkenlos
Uhrzeit: 13.00-17.30 Uhr 
Beißzeit: 16:15 Uhr
Wasserstand: normal
Wassertemp: geschätzte 2-3°C
Wer: Stefan und ich
Fisch: einziger Biss, Mefo 57 cm


----------



## dirk.steffen (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*



> .... meinst Du nicht den Sild???


Blauortsand hat recht, bin versehentlich noch irgendwie auf das "a" gekommen. Meiner Meinung nach ein super Blinker.



 |schild-g Glückwunsch Awel zu dem klasse Fisch. Ich glaube jetzt bist Du für immer "verdorben".  :m


----------



## Medo (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

glückwunsch zu solchen fängen:c :m


----------



## Rausreißer (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

Wahoo! geht ja langsam richtig los hier.
Bitte nichts verheimlichen was so läuft.
(es MUSS ja niemand die Stelle nennen )
Schöne Fische, Super!
 #6 

R.R. #h


----------



## theactor (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

Datum: 08.02.2005
Wer: Broesel und ich 
Wo: Weissenhaus
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Hansen Flash, Spöket
Wassertiefe: 2-3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: 0-1 aus Süd-ost
Himmel: wolkenlos
Uhrzeit: 13.45-18.00 Uhr 
Beißzeit: 17:00 Uhr
Wasserstand: normal bis niedrig
Wasser: glas-klarst!
Wassertemp: 1°C
Fisch: ein Biss (Broesel): Absteiger, geschätzt Mitte 50 und recht mager. Darf noch etwas "zunehmen"


----------



## Micky (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

Ich werd nachher ab 16:00h mal mein Glück in WH versuchen... Vielleicht hat Broesel´s MEFO ja noch nen den großen Bruder oder die große Schwester mitgebracht...|kopfkrat :q 

Ist noch jemand heute da?


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen! Ich werd die Tage mit Micky losziehen........ Ich hoffe, dass dann auch was geht.......

@Micky viel Glück für heute Abend......


----------



## MeinLieberScholli (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

Yo,

auch ich wollte hiermit dem positiv angelbekloppten Beifaenger noch mal zum Mefo Fang gratulieren! Hat echt Ausdauer bewiesen! Gerade bei den doch recht widrigen Bedingungen!

Also schoene gruesse,

Scholli


----------



## Raubfischer (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

Datum: 8.2.2005
Angelzeit: 15-16.30H; Beißzeit: 15.02.!
Köder: Snaps in weiß (20gr); Watfischen
Erfolg: Mefo 68 cm; dick und rund !!
Bedingungen: Leicht auflandiger wind; 1 Grad; Sonne (Traumwetter)

Beim zweiten Wurf hat es in der Rute geruckt, und schon sprang sie aus dem Wasser. Bei der ersten Möglichkei sie zu keschern, habe ich sie "übertölpelt"; sie wollte , glaube ich - nochmal zur Flucht ansetzen. Erste Mefo in diesem Jahr und dann gleich den eigenen Rekord gebrochen. Es geht doch!!


----------



## Micky (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

Datum: 09.02.2005
Wer: ich (und 5 weitere MEFO-Jäger)
Wo: Weissenhaus
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Stripper 17gr. (gaaaaaaanz in weiß)
Wassertiefe: 2-3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: kaum bis wenig
Himmel: leicht bewölkt
Uhrzeit: 16-18.00 Uhr 
Wasserstand: normal bis niedrig 
Wasser: glasklar und Ententeich
Wassertemp: 1°C
Fisch: NOCH VIEL WENIGER !!!


----------



## Nordangler (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

Schön Raubfischer. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Fisch.

Sven


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

Glückwunsch zu diesen tollen Fischen an alle "Fänger"!  :m 

Gebt uns noch meeeeeeehhhrrrr!  :q


----------



## Nordangler (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

Datum: 11.02.2005
Wo: Geltinger Bucht
Wann: 15.00 Uhr bis 16.45 Uhr
Wind: 2-3 aus Nord/ost
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Grund: schönster Leopardengrund
Köder: miniwobbler 15 gr. in Schwarz/silberglitter/pink
Himmel: sonnig mit wenig Wolken
Wasser: ca. 3 Grad
Beisszeit: 16.08 Uhr und 16.20 Uhr
Wasserstand: normal
Wer: zuerst nur ich dann kam Josef mit dazu.
Fische: 2 Meerforelln 1x 45 cm  1x 48 cm beide blank

Ausführlichen Bericht dazu auf meiner Homepage.


----------



## mefohunter84 (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

Glückwunsch Sven  :m 
Tolle Fische und klasse Bilder!  #6 Eigentlich wollte ich ja morgen los, aber die Wetterprognosen sind ja recht bescheiden!  |uhoh:


----------



## quicksilver540 (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

moin ,mein petri ,sehr schöne fische und schöne bilder .Gruss aus hamburg


----------



## Nordangler (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

Danke ihr beiden!!
Mefohunter, wenn ich morgen nicht auf der Rendsburger Messe einen Tisch bekomme, dann fahre ich trotz der Wettervorhersage zum angeln auf Mefo.

Sven


----------



## MW1981 (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

Petri heil ihr beiden und allen Fängern der letzten Zeit. 
Bei den schönen Mefo´s immoment werde ich wohl nicht um zukommen aus CUX mal wieder an die Küste zu fahren. Hoffe meine Wathose ist nächste Woche da.


----------



## Thorbi (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

@Markus
Sag mal Bescheid, wenn deine Büx wieder da ist. Die Mefos beißen!
Habe gestern mal ein paar Würfe riskiert...

Datum: 12.02.2005
Wo: Eckernförder Bucht
Wann: 15.00 bis 17.30
Wind: 2 aus West
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Grund: Leopardengrund
Köder: Hansen Flash Rot/Schwarz
Himmel: sonnig 
Wasser: ca. 2 Grad
Beisszeit: ca. 16 Uhr
Wasserstand: normal
Wer: Holger und ich
Fische: ich eine blanke und wohlgenährte Mefo von 46 cm


----------



## mefohunter84 (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

@ Thorbi 
Glückwunsch zu dem Fang!  :m 

@ Sven
Wünsche dir kräftiges Petri!  :q   #6 
Bin auch gerade am überlegen, ob ich noch losziehe.
Also wenn, dann nach Fehmarn. Eventuell WesterMarkelsdorf.  |kopfkrat   #6 
Da oben war ich ja noch nie.  |rolleyes   |kopfkrat 
Aber der Wind läßt wohl keine Alternativen zu und bis zur Fl-Förde ist es mir jetzt ein bischen zu weit.  |rolleyes   #h


----------



## dacor (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

@sven
also ich war heute in norgaardholz, und ich wette du hättest genau wie ich und 3 weitere angler spätestens beim schneesturm aufgehört zu angeln...

hier der bericht der letzten 2 tage ^^

Datum: 10.02.2005
Wo: fl. förde
Wann: 16-17:30
Wind: 4-5 aus sw
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Grund: stein/muschel/sand
Köder: Hansen Flash 28gr Rot/Schwarz (fangköder) und div. andere wobbler und blinker
Himmel: wechselhaft
Wasser: ca. 2 Grad
Beisszeit: ca. 16:45 Uhr
Wasserstand: niedrig
Fische: ein kampfstarker dorsch 54cm

Datum: 11.02.2005
Wo: fl. förde (hafen)
Wann: 10-11:45
Wind: ka
Angelmethode: spinnfischen
Grund: muschel
Köder: div. wobbler und blinker
Himmel: wechselhaft
Wasser: ca. 3-4 Grad
Beisszeit: ka
Wasserstand: ka
Fische: einige nachläufer bei sonnenschein sehr gut im klaren wasser zu sehen (leider keine fliegen bzw naturköder dabei). als die sonne weg war verschwanden auch die nachläufer.

kann ich auch bilder ganz einfach vom pc hochladen??


----------



## MW1981 (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

@Thorbi: Ich werde mich natürlich melden, denke es wird übernächste Woche Mittwoch und Samstag werden, nächste Woche ist schlecht bei mir. Petrie heil noch zu deiner Mefo.
@dacor: Dir natürlich auch Petrie Heil zu deinem Dorsch


----------



## seatrout61 (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

Datum 12.02.05//LA
-Angelmethode - Watfischen
-Köder - 20 gr. Boss rotschwarz/ 22gr. Stripper weiss/18gr. Fight orangesilber
-Windrichtung - O auf SW 6 drehend
-Wassertrübung -trüb
-Wasserstand - 10 bis -15 cm
-Himmel - bedeckt bei 4 Grad Lufttemperatur, Regen
-Uhrzeit - 13.45 - 17.45
-Beißzeit - 16.45 eine gefärbte 45er MF auf 17 gr. Eitz Fly gelbschwarz


----------



## mefohunter84 (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

Nun habe ich den Tripp nach Fehmarn doch noch gewagt.   
Habe mich bis nach Westermarkelsdorf zum Strand durchgewuselt.  |kopfkrat 
Dort gegen 14:30 Uhr angekommen und über den Deich geschaut.   
Jau, geit!  #6  Starker Wind seitlich von hinten (SO), eine schön gekreuselte Wasseroberfläche und klares Wasser. Der ausgeworfene Blinker wollte wohl als blinder Passagier auf nem Frachter anheuern. Locker 120 m!  #6 
Und so wanderte ich watent Richtung süd. Nach einer halben Stunde hatte ich einen heftigen Biss. Leider ging der Fisch gleich wieder verloren.  #q 
Und dann erlebte ich ein Schauspiel des Wetters.
Der Wind dreht binnen 10 Minuten auf SW und legte noch mal locker 1-2 bf zu.  |uhoh: 
Nach weiteren 10 Minuten habe ich fluchtartig das kühle Nass verlassen, denn selbst der 30 gr. Snap wurde durch den Sturm nur so durchs Wasser getrieben!  |gr:  Keine Chance mehr. Also noch mal ein schneller Stellungswechsel nach Norden. Aber dort war das Wasser dermaßen aufgewühlt, daß ich keine 10 cm ins Wasser sehen konnte.   
Jetzt mal ne Frage an die "Fehmarn-Experten". Ist die Stelle bei Westermarklersdorf Strand, dort wo diese große schräge Säule im Wasser steht, eine brauchbare Mefostelle?
Für mich sah`s jedenfalls danach aus, bis mein Vorhaben vom "Winde verweht" wurden  :c


----------



## Ace (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

@Rolf

die Strecke links vom "Poller" habe ich oft gefischt...Immer gut für Dorsche und Forellen.

Am Huk(ca. 2km rechts vom Poller) ist es allerdings am besten...viel Strömung und fette Dorsche...Is nur ´n elendiger Fußmarsch.

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Gnilftz (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> @Rolf
> 
> die Strecke links vom "Poller" habe ich oft gefischt...Immer gut für Dorsche und Forellen.
> 
> ...



Man kann aber auch beim Leuchtturm parken, oder von Altenteil losmarschieren, dann ist es nicht ganz sooooooo weit. 

Gruß
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## mefohunter84 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

Na dann mal danke für eure Tipp`s!  #h   #6 
Bin vom Poller auch nach links gegangen. War wie gesagt recht interessant.
Nur dieser Richtungswechsel des Windes  :c   #q 
Wer weis, was noch gegangen wäre.  |bla:   #6


----------



## Trutta (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

Datum: 12 -13.02.2005
 Wer: Me and a friend
 Wo: Heiligenhafen, Putlos, südl. Grossenbrode
 Angelmethode: Fliegenfischen
 Köder: hauptsächlich Bratpfannenfüller, Opossumshrimps und schwarze Wooly Bugger
 Wassertiefe: 1-2 m
 Grund: Leopardengrund, Sand
 Wind: stark bis Orkan von Ost bis Nordwest drehend
 Himmel: Regen/Schneeverhangen bis leicht bewölkt
 Uhrzeit:  Sa 10:00-16:00, 17:00 - 18:30, So 9:30 - 14:00
 Wasserstand: von Sa auf So fallend um ca. 50 cm
 Wasser: etwas angetrübt in Heil.h., glasklar in Putlos, etwas stärker angetrübt südl. Gr.br.
 Wassertemp: 1-3°C
 Fisch: Fehlanzeige

Besonderheiten: Der Orkan kam von 0 auf 100 mit EINEM Schlag, der Wind drehte dabei von Süd auf West und blies mich (fast) von einer Steinschüttung. Südl. Grossenbrode wollten wir dann noch wenigstens Dorsche sehen, aber der Orkan kam von achtern und einige Wellen von vorn!. Die Wellenkämme, die sich hinter uns brachen, fegte uns der Orkan so ins Kreuz, dass wir nach 1,5 Stunden aufgaben. War aber trotzdem ein gelungener Mefo-Trip :q


----------



## Awel (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Datum: 11.02.2005
> Beisszeit: ... 16.20 Uhr


 
Da haben wir sie wieder die magische Zeit von 16.20 Uhr!

Was dahinter steht, wird deutlich, wenn man die Zahl etwas zerlegt:

man muß nur die 3. Ziffer von der ersten beiden abziehen und die Quersumme der Ausgangszahl addieren

16 - 2 + 9 = *23 !!*


----------



## Truttafriend (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

Jeder weiß das die Iluminaten an jedem 23. des Monats die Ostsee satt und reichlich mit Mefos besetzen...


----------



## sunlord (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

Moin moin und petril heil euch allen!!!
was geht den sio in der kieler förde, speziell ostufer????? Fangt ihr eure MEFO´s nur mit blinker, werden hier keine auf fliege gefangen?????

hier könnt ihr euch nochmal anschauen, wie die wassertemperatur in der Kieler förde ist http://www.ifm.uni-kiel.de/fb/fb1/me/kieldaten/kieldata-d.html

und hier für die gesamte Ostsee http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/bm/wOWasserMess.htm
vielleicht hilft euch das weiter!!!!


----------



## Gu.est (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

die illuminaten kann man wohl im bilderberg-forum lassen.

ich war heute nachmittag bei NW 5 und leichtem schneetreiben mit trüben wasser angeln, und habe es mal wieder geschafft keinen fisch aus dem meer zu ziehn.


----------



## Rausreißer (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

Hey Trutta, 
Danke für den Input.
Für Leute mit fehlender Weiterentwicklung:
Zur Frage nach der richtigen Beißzeit heißt die Antwort leider immer noch: 42 

R.R.


----------



## JosiHH (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Trutta,
> Danke für den Input.
> Für Leute mit fehlender Weiterentwicklung:
> Zur Frage nach der richtigen Beißzeit heißt die Antwort leider immer noch: 42
> ...



??? Die allumfassende Vollkommenheitszeahl (bei Dir die Basis für das lächerliche Ergebnis von 42) ist aber nicht 10 sondern 12!!!
Dann lautet das Ergebnis: 4x12+2=50
Warum? Das erklär ich Dir demnächst mal anner Küste (wenn Du wieder da bist).

Josi


----------



## Rausreißer (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

fumpfzich |kopfkrat 
Josi du tüdelst mal wieder  Wir müssen mal wieder zusammen los |bla:  

Gernot #h


----------



## Louis (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

Also ich für meinen Teil werde am 23. um 16.20 an der Küste stehen. Und wenn dann nix geht, dann aber.... :m


----------



## Louis (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich für meinen Teil werde am 23. um 16.20 an der Küste stehen. Und wenn dann nix geht, dann aber.... :m



Mach ich nun doch nicht...hab grad mal nachgegoogelt....hat alles nix mit vollkommenen Zahlen zu tun... |kopfkrat  #6 

Für die gilt nämlich:

Wenn die Summe aller Teiler einer natürlichen Zahl n gleich 2n ist, so spricht man von einer vollkommenen Zahl.
k vollkommene Zahl Û s(k)=2k Û s(k)-k=k

Also sind vollkommene Zahlen:

6, 28, 496, 8128, 33550336, ...,denn
s(6)=1+2+3+6=12=2*6
s(28)=1+2+4+7+14+28=56=2*28
s(496)=496
s(8128)=8128

usw. 

Ich werde einfach dann angeln gehen, wenn ich Zeit und Bock drauf habe und melde mich wieder, wenn ich ne Mefo in die Kamera halten kann. 

Bis dahin überlasse ich das Feld den Zahlentheoretikern :m 

Tschö

Louis


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

Ihr seit mir vielleicht ein paar Rechenfüchse!!!! #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

Datum: 18.02.2005
Wer: Freelander und ich
Wo: WH
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Köder: Falkfish alle Farben, Gladsax alle Farben, diverse Blinker
Wassertiefe: 1-2 m
Grund: Leopardengrund, Sand
Wind: ein büschen 
Himmel: bewölkt
Uhrzeit: 09:00 - 12:30
Wasserstand: niedrig
Wasser: etwas angetrübt bis klar
Wassertemp: 1-3°C
Fisch: Fehlanzeige

Besonderheiten: SAUKALT :q Folkfriend ist auch noch aufgetaucht und wollte sein Glück versuchen......... Andere Angler hatten auch nichts!


----------



## Haeck (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

Datum: 19.02.05
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Gladsax 16 gr. Pink
Wassertiefe: ---
Wassertrübung: klar, vereinzelt leicht trüb 
Wind: SW 3 - 6 bft. leichte oberflächenkreuselung wind ablandig - parallel zum ufer
Lufttemp.: bei ankunft 3 Grad auf 6 Grad steigend 
Luftdruck: @truttafriend 1004.0 - 1005.0 hPa  #6 
Strömung: sehr leicht
Himmel: bewölkt, vereinzelt sonnenschein, kurzweiliger leichter regen 
Angelzeit: 12.30 - 18.30 Uhr
Beißzeit: ca. 16:30 u. 17:30 Uhr
Wasserstand: +10 > NN 
Wassertemp: 2,5 grad im oberflächenbereich
Wo: Kieler Förde
Grund: sandstrand mit seegraszonen
Wer: Ich
Fisch: 2 forellen eine 51er steelhead bei 1,5 kg u. eine 44er meerforelle die wieder schwimmen durfte. eine dritte nahm den wobbler nur zögerlich vor meiner rutenspitze und wech war sie wieder. 
die steelhead lieferte mir einen spannenden drill wie ich ihn nie zuvor erfahren habe.
sieben starke fluchten, rute bis ins handteil durchgebogen, kreischende bremse u. einen springer. ich drillte auf knien mit voller kraft, rute bis zur steckverbindung ins wasser gesteckt damit sie nicht sprang, sie gab nicht auf. keschern war überhaupt nicht möglich. ich wartete bis sie einen fehler beging und eine flucht in richtung ufer machte dann gelang es mir sie zu stranden. ein wahres kraftpacket.


----------



## Rosi (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

auf Knien, oh mann das ist echt spannend. Man wundert sich wieviel Kraft die manchmal haben! und warum? Andere lassen sich auch einfach rausziehen. Glückwunsch!!


----------



## Angelmann (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

......ja die "stealheads" können richtig Spass machen ....oder habe ich falsch geguckt???? ;+  ;+  ;+


----------



## Haeck (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

@ angelmann

hast recht, habe noch mal in meinen schlauen büchern nach gelesen. eindeutiges unterscheidungsmerkmal getupfte schwanzflosse. 

mfg

haeck


----------



## Nordangler (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

Rosi Meerforelle einfach rausziehen??
Das habe ich höchstens bei einer 30-35er erlebt. Die anderen waren alles Kämpfer.

Sven


----------



## mefohunter84 (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

@ Haeck

 :m  Glückwunsch zu diesem tollen Fang.  :m 


Bin heute nachmittag auch mal wieder an die Küste gefahren. Die Wismarer Bucht war mein Ziel.   
Um 13:30 Uhr stand ich im Wasser und badete meine Köder. Um 14:55 Uhr hatte ich einen heftigen Biß auf die 27 gr. "Keule". Die Rute bog sich ordentlich durch und die Spule begann zu rotieren. Doch plötzlich war der Fisch weg.  #c  Son Mist, ich hätte  :c  können, denn bei diesen Temperaturen des Wasser`s und der Luft zählt jeder Fischkontakt doppelt.
Aber es sollte noch "besser" werden.
Um 15:40 Uhr, ich hatte zwischenzeitlich auf den 26 gr Hansen Flash in rot/schwarz gewechselt, bekamm ich wieder einen heftigen Biß.   
Hoffendlich bleibt der diesmal dran, dachte ich noch so bei mir.  |uhoh: 
Aber Neptun hatte was dagegen und etwa 10m vormir verabschiedete sich auch dieser Fisch wieder.  #d 
Kurz darauf verlor ich den Blinker noch und als ob es nicht genug damit sei, verlor ich kurze Zeit später noch einen sehr guten Dorsch direkt vor dem Kescher.  #d   #q 
Aber was soll`s. Es muß halt auch solche Tage geben.
Ich war übrigens der einzige "Standläufer".
Boote, die geschleppt haben, waren einige draußen.


----------



## seatrout61 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

Datum 22.02.05//A
-Angelmethode - Watfischen
-Köder - 17gr. Stripper weiss/18gr. Fight rotschwarz
-Windrichtung - NO6
-Wassertrübung -trüb
-Wasserstand k.A.
-Himmel - bedeckt bei 0 Grad Lufttemperatur, Schneetreiben
-Uhrzeit - 14.30 - 17.30
Leider nix, war wohl auch nicht zu erwarten, aber ich musste mal wieder ein bisschen Ostseeluft schnuppern


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

;+ Hallo ihr Jäger!

Geht nichts, oder warum schreibt hier keiner mehr??;+


----------



## detlefb (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> ;+ Hallo ihr Jäger!
> 
> Geht nichts, oder warum schreibt hier keiner mehr??;+




Die stehen noch alle, bis zum Bauchnabel im Ostseewasser |supergri


----------



## masc2000 (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

Wir werden Sonntag mal zu dritt die Brücken von Timmendorf bis Grömitz durchprobieren.
Mal schauen ob sich dort eine MeFo antrifft.....

Marco


----------



## dacor (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

also ich war heute unterwegs ohne grosse erfolgsaussichten
Datum 27.02.05
-Angelmethode - Watfischen
-Wo - nachdem ich eine 3/4 stunde in der flens. förde stand, vom wind weggeweht, von den wellen umgehauen und halb tod gefrohrenwar, bin ich an den hafen gegangen und da auch die untermaßige gefangen
-Köder: versch. wobbler u. blinker fangköder: grün/glitter rasselwobbler (von sven )
-Windrichtung - scharfer, kalter nordwind
-Wassertrübung  recht trüb
-Wasserstand ka
-Himmel - wechselhaft bei -3 Grad Lufttemperatur, Schneeschauer
-Uhrzeit - 11.15 - 13.15
-Fang - eine untermaßige (39cm (grrr)), hat trotzdem spass gemacht, da ich nicht mit nem fisch gerechnet hätte.


----------



## AudiGott1984 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge FEBRUAR 2005*

Die guten Fänge kommen wohl erst wieder wenn es ein bißchen wärmer wird ! So lange müssen wir noch von schönem Silber träumen !!#6 


MfG Maik


----------

